# Seedbotique.com



## smotpoker (May 10, 2009)

Ordered 6 days ago in the rockies of the US and got the 10 fem WW seeds I ordered and 5 bonus seeds today. I would reccommend.


----------



## solarz (May 10, 2009)

Cool, glad that you received your order.  I have an order in with them for some SSChemdog and the Killer Chem. If you don't mind me asking, which method did you use for payment?  Did you use a card, or mail in a money order?  Also if you used a card, was it a prepaid or what?  Thanks for the report bro.

solarz


----------



## smotpoker (May 10, 2009)

prepaid card.


----------



## solarz (May 10, 2009)

thanks bro.


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 12, 2009)

is this the same site as seedmadness? because i googled it and seedmadness appeared?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 12, 2009)

Try this TWH.
hxxps://www.seedboutique.com/store/index.php?currency=USD&osCsid=dacc6198f10e193a2589eef72098bdcd

Replace the xx with tt. And its long because I had the currency converted to US dollars.


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 12, 2009)

ok are they located in holland? and do they ship to the USA?


----------



## nvthis (May 20, 2009)

So what were your freebies???


----------



## umbra (May 20, 2009)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> ok are they located in holland? and do they ship to the USA?


no they are in another european union country, and yes they ship to usa.


----------

